# wellington point - good friday



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

with the long weekend coming up i thought i might use the time to try and get a snapper/squire or two as im hanging for a feed.

is anyone interested in hitting wello or a surrounding area this friday morning in search of a few.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

have you fished there before mate,

if so il need some tips on what tackle etc


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

It's my daughters birthday so no fishing for me, hoping to get to Hinze over easter for a crack at some bass.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi-Yo said:
 

> Ben
> 
> I use plastics mate. Fish with gulp minnow worms (watermellon) and the old stick bait Saltwater Assassins (baby bass).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips mate, 
im assuming 3-4" placys and 1/0 hooks on the tTs

is it pretty consistent out there, as im coming from the southern GC.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

You might want to up your hooks a little mate. With the 4" Salt Water Assassins I use 3/0's. With 3" plastics 1/0s might be fine. Just depends on the plastic. Take a couple of each out with you, and see which one works.

You want to get your hook point back a bit, but without stopping the plastics action.

If you find you getting alot of takes, but no hookups, try using a bigger hook to move the point back as they may be grabbing it behind the hook.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll be launching from Manly - not decided what time yet.

Most of the obvious spots I expect to be hammered by the boaties - so I am off to a few out-of-the-way spots.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

how does it fish out there phoenix?

and what is the most consistent bait/plcies-jigheads


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

so is anyone keen to meet up for the paddle out??

if not has anyone got any directions on how to get there or where to launch from? i have never been and will be driving in the dark so any help would be appreciated


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I will be out on Friday morning.

I am planning to hit Green Is - and avoid the rush.

Where and what time are you guys meeting up?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Might see you guys around then.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah il launch from Wello at 5-5.30 as well as its my first fish in the bay. 
i think il keep it simple this time and perhaps venture to green etc next time


----------

